# Cotton gause tape.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here in Australia up until the early 80`s cotton gause tape was popular. Was this ever the case in other countries? It was not very durable and in most cases the homes have developed cracks along the joints. Here is a pic of a piece that I removed from a ceiling that all of the joints failed.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Here in Australia up until the early 80`s cotton gause tape was popular. Was this ever the case in other countries? It was not very durable and in most cases the homes have developed cracks along the joints. Here is a pic of a piece that I removed from a ceiling that all of the joints failed.


First I've ever heard about it, hope it doesn't start another mesh debate tho inch:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I remember a cotton tape like that here in New Zeland, long time ago. It had a blue line down the center...
The most horrible stuff to put on..it had no glue so you had to mud the wall like you would with papertape, then when you wiped it off it would pull and twist and tear up. It was a "curiosity" back when I tried it lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It was in use when I first started. I remember it ran ok on the joints, but was a real pain in the angles. The bloke that I worked for came from a fiberous plaster background, he loved the stuff because he would always get bubbles with paper.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorta looks like that certain type of tape I don't want to mention the name of it,,,,it may start a war:blink: but here's some hint's in the first letters

M ....... as in Moo from a cow
E ........ as in a female sheep (ewe)
S ........ as in a sheep
H ........ as in horny


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sorta looks like that certain type of tape I don't want to mention the name of it,,,,it may start a war:blink: but here's some hint's in the first letters
> 
> M ....... as in Moo from a cow
> E ........ as in a female sheep (ewe)
> ...


Soooo......Mesh makes you horny for sheep and cows


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are dead right 2Buck, which is why the joints cracked. It is alot tighter weave than that other stuff but they still cracked because the weave flexes. 
My main question was. Was it used only over here or in other countries as well?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive never noticed it before, It was before my time but ive done a lot old board repair work, It seems to be no tape, or mesh tape for the old stuff.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Ive never noticed it before, It was before my time but ive done a lot old board repair work, It seems to be no tape, or mesh tape for the old stuff.


Its amazing how old tapeless, taperless board never cracked...they knew not to use mesh :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

weird....
Australia ran out of paper and started cutting up burlap sacs for tape?! :laughing:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Here in Australia up until the early 80`s cotton gause tape was popular. Was this ever the case in other countries? It was not very durable and in most cases the homes have developed cracks along the joints. Here is a pic of a piece that I removed from a ceiling that all of the joints failed.


Yea Gaz i have seen this stuff before in old houses! I do believe they used it with plaster but i could b wrong its been a long time since i have seen it!!


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

There's another horrible tape we used to use, it was Paper tape with two metal strips down the back, And I think they still make it would love to know who the heck is still buying the stuff


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Stopper said:


> There's another horrible tape we used to use, it was Paper tape with two metal strips down the back, And I think they still make it would love to know who the heck is still buying the stuff


 Its used alot over here for outside 90's!! We never got beads before but thats all i use now:thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm pretty sure i've seen it in some old places i've demo'ed. somewhere around the time of gyproc lathe i'm sure people were probably still experimenting with different things to use for tape. i can't say for sure if it was cotton tape or not that i've seen. it was at least a few years back before i started to pay attention to those sorts of things.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> First I've ever heard about it, hope it doesn't start another mesh debate tho inch:


Sh5t I hear ya should we log of for a week and let the dust settle?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like they got that cotton gauze tape from the first aid kit. Hey it worked well with plaster if you were to put a cast on your broken arm so somebody must have thought it would work on walls too.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Sh5t I hear ya should we log of for a week and let the dust settle?


Yeah..... light the fuse and run like hell


----------

